# Gasser



## ailioiu

Este vorba de una din variaţiile maşinilor custom din SUA.

Care ar fi termenul potrivit în limba română?

Mulţumesc.


----------



## selenanew

Am găsit doar termenul de " fintână de gaze naturale" .


----------



## féebleue

Nu are nicio legătură fântâna de gaze naturale cu tipul de mașină de care vorbea ailioiu. S-o numi ea tot gasser, dar pe ailioiu îl/o interesa cum se numește în română conceptul de mașină descris aici: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gasser_(car), nu ce sensuri are în română cuvântul gasser.

ailioiu, oricum au trecut două săptămâni și probabil ai predat de mult traducerea respectivă, dar ca să îți răspund la întrebare, mă îndoiesc că există în română un echivalent pentru așa ceva. E ceva care ține de cultura americană și nu pare să aibă echivalent în alte limbi. Eu aș lăsa termenul original și aș strecura pe undeva o explicație.


----------



## farscape

Gasser (car) - adică o maşină după cum indică şi OP -  este un dragster pe bezină. Citate din articolul din Wikipedia:

"A *gasser* was a type of hot rod originating on the dragstrips of the United States  in the late 1950s and continued until the early 1970s. Gassers were  based on production models ..., which have been  stripped of extraneous weight and jacked up using a truck beam axle to provide better weight distribution on acceleration"

"The name arose because they competed in a gasoline-fueled drag racing class, rather than one using methanol or nitromethane"

(modificat după crossposting cu _féebleue_)

Best,
.


----------

